# F*ck James Warring



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

Is anyone else watching this stupidity? Jesus christ, he has no idea what he's doing. First he says you can't lean your forehead into your opponent and stands up the fight to give a warning. Then he starts giving warnings for hitting the top of the head, not the back. Then he gives an official warning to the corner for a piece of ice he found on the floor. We're only one round into the fight. What is this shit?


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

AlphaDawg said:


> Is anyone else watching this stupidity? Jesus christ, he has no idea what he's doing. First he says you can't lean your forehead into your opponent and stands up the fight to give a warning. Then he starts giving warnings for hitting the top of the head, not the back. Then he gives an official warning to the corner for a piece of ice he found on the floor. We're only one round into the fight. What is this shit?


Agreed.
Guy seriously needs to go back to mma ref school.

Oh nos, they on the ground, get up :thumbsdown:


----------



## JM Barrie (Nov 10, 2012)

That last stand up was troublesome for sure


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

JM Barrie said:


> That last stand up was troublesome for sure


You're not kidding. They were down for 11 seconds and he stood it up. And then he stops the fight with 1 second left in the round, when the fight had no right to be standing in the first place. Ridiculous. I've honestly never seen a worse referee in my life. This man needs to be fired and Spartan deserves a rematch.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> You're not kidding. They were down for 11 seconds and he stood it up. And then he stops the fight with 1 second left in the round, when the fight had no right to be standing in the first place. Ridiculous. I've honestly never seen a worse referee in my life. This man needs to be fired and Spartan deserves a rematch.


You can write an email to the official commision about him. I know it's not much but that helped me feel better about the Arlovski-Sylvia no contest. :thumb02: Nothing better than being a new organization and getting some heated rants for your fan mail.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Bellator is so ridiculous sometimes


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

The mohawk thing, Jesus. The guy really hasn't got the first clue.

I don't understand why the organizations don't pony up for a seminar for their referees.

That said, Volkov's striking is _sick._


----------



## _CaptainRon (May 8, 2007)

If the round time on the broadcast was accurate then the fight should have been over before the ref stepped in. And yes, 11 seconds on the ground... Really?! ******* worse than Mario Yamasaki's brother.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not watching it but what fight is it so I know what to look up later?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

M.C said:


> I'm not watching it but what fight is it so I know what to look up later?


Alexander Volkov vs Vinicius Queiroz.

It was a pretty good fight, despite the ref. Worth watching.


----------

